# Oscar Tobias is here 9lb 14



## lauraairving

I've had the longest and most traumatic birth experience ever lol so will definitely be posting my story. I was 10 days over due. I went into labour straight after my stretch and sweep on Thursday at 4pm.. Waters broke Friday 7pm... I gave birth Saturday at 11.55pm. Just got home now. I somehow caught an infection.. Had a high temperature and was taciocardic. My heart rate was faster than babies and I was dehydrated. I was strapped so monitors and have 3 different drips as well as eventually an epidural. Was a bit of an ordeal but I actually pushed him out in 40 minutes and only got a tiny cut. My worst nightmare was being cut but I could feel myself tearing and the cut was a relief! So so shocked at how big he is. He's perfect in every way. Thankyou for your support ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Blah11

Yay! What a big boy too!

Enjoy your bundle x


----------



## NKL120309

Sorry that labor was so traumatic but congrats on your new bundle! :)


----------



## claudinator

Whatttt!!!! But you were teeny!!!
Well done you, you did fantastic! Your my new hero!!
Congrats on baby boy I love the name! Santa should buy you something spectacular for that!!!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Oh my god! Glad your both ok congratulations Hun!! X x


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hunn glad ur both ok, what a big boy x


----------



## Louise88

Congrats Hun, really sorry you had a traumatic birth but it's over now and you have a beautiful son to show for it xx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Wow congrats, that's a BIG baby x


----------



## R9ch

I did wonder if you were in labour as you've not been so active. Congratulations! So glad your both OK! Pic to follow.... X


----------



## candyem

Congratulations on your baby boy. The perfect Christmas pressie! Well done :)


----------



## liz1985

Congratulations x


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Congratulations ,what a wonderful Xmas present ;)


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats!! Sorry it was such a rough time, but glad you are both doing well. <3 What a big boy. Bet he's super adorable. Great job, mama!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations!! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mummylou23

congratulations cant wait to see pic xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Yey congrats hun! Home for Christmas. Pics of him are adorable on fb :) xxxxxxx


----------



## BabyLuv88

congratulations :)


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

Congrats!!! :) glad you're okay! :)


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!x


----------



## molly76

Yay congrats sounds like u had a rough time, but all worth it now! Love the name oscar it's our choice too for a boy! We have a Toby too so same taste in names! Enjoy ur little man!


----------



## xxleannexx

Double post!


----------



## xxleannexx

Wow congratulations, sounds like you did amazing, well done.

Glad you both home now x


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## george83

Congratulations!!! Hope your both doing well x x


----------



## Xpecta

Oh I bet it feels wonderful to have it over with! Congratulations! Can't wait to read your whole story! I love the name! (But I may be a little 'biased' cause my sons name is Tobias )


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations I bet you are soooo happy. I too had a rough birth but they are so worth it. Enjoy your Christmas together xx:hugs:


----------



## SarahJayne_x

ive been thinking of you the past few days, sorry you had a rough time but congrats on your baby boy.. glad your both ok :) home in time for xmas how lovely xx


----------



## lauraairving

Thankyou everyone it was so worth it but don't think I'll be doing it again in a hurry lol x


----------



## R9ch

Laura, did they pick up on his size prior to you giving birth? I've been told to expect a 10lb baby x


----------



## hope1

Congratulations, so pleased for you. I had my little boy yesterday! Love the name! x


----------



## RUBY2122

Am so pleased to hear your little boy is here at last!! Your delivery sounds terrible and I wish you a speedy recovery. Hope you will join us over on Sarahjaynes dec 2013 thread, be great to kerp chatting. X


----------



## lauraairving

No rach, no one knew how big he was going to be. He's 10lb at 6 days old haha! Here's my birth story if anyone's interested :) xxxx


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...2293-my-oscar-tobias-9lb-14oz-unassisted.html


----------



## Eline

Congratulations!


----------

